# Crossing places off the list



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Still seems early, but already there are several places I have crossed off my list of places to go/shop.
Michaels; (stuffs been out for a month and is already picked over)
AC Moore; (same as above)
KMart; (nothing outstanding but will hit it up after H day for sales)
Spencers; (same stuff as Spirit and too cramped due to all their other crap)
WalMart; (Nothing great this year)
Big Lots; (Got a latex vulture there but nothing else looked good to me)

Factory Card Outlet; (some good prices on some neat stuff. One more trip)
Target; (Still have a couple of things in mind.)
Spirit; (Still getting new stuff in and I have a bunch of coupons to use.)
Party City; ( has the biggest display I've ever seen them carry and some neat stuff.)
I figure I'm almost done buying and have 5 weeks to make a few things and refurbish a couple props. I think I'm okay:zombie: 

Anyone else done buying?


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Noticed Menards was not on your list dont know if you have one in your area. The Menards hardware store in my area always has a large display of halloween decorations and at a good price. last week I purchased three of those picture frames with the changing images on it. Spirit sells them for $25 Menards had them for $12. they also had Donna the dead for half the price that Michaels did, unless you have the 50% of coupon. 
Just another place to check out.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Nope. No Menards around here. I see threads about them and it looks like a great place.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

jdubbya said:


> Still seems early, but already there are several places I have crossed off my list of places to go/shop.
> 
> Target; (Still have a couple of things in mind.)


I don't know how they do it, and it seems strange to say it, but Target has the best Halloween stuff. The nicest stuff. Not tacky or cheap looking.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I will second that on target, on many items.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Walgreens was missed. They usually carry a decent amount of stuff for a drugstore. Dollar Tree has $1 stones in case you need some quick fillers too.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Target this year has the best stuff around here.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I've not been around to every place yet... 

but it's unlikely that I'll buy much this year. I've already picked up a few little things but because I've spent an exorbitant amount of money on fabric and a fabulous new sewing machine, I'm keeping the expediture for other things low this year.


----------



## Monger (Jul 22, 2007)

I agree with you. I did pick up from Spensers yesterday 2 flaming caldurens at $9.99 from $15.99 and 2 connected motion sensored skulls for $9.99, but Spensers and Spirits are the same. The Wal-Marts here only have the Headless Harry that I am looking at and Target has a good deal on the 400W foggers for $19.99 and the remote for $9.99 so I picked up 2 of each. I think I have gotten more for Walgreens than anywhere else and CVS does'nt have anything.

That's just my 2 cents


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Monger said:


> I agree with you. I did pick up from Spensers yesterday 2 flaming caldurens at $9.99 from $15.99 and 2 connected motion sensored skulls for $9.99, but Spensers and Spirits are the same. The Wal-Marts here only have the Headless Harry that I am looking at and Target has a good deal on the 400W foggers for $19.99 and the remote for $9.99 so I picked up 2 of each. I think I have gotten more for Walgreens than anywhere else and CVS does'nt have anything.
> 
> That's just my 2 cents


Party city has better foggers IMO for less. Kouma and I picked up both and ended up returning the Target one.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

TearyThunder said:


> Walgreens was missed. They usually carry a decent amount of stuff for a drugstore. Dollar Tree has $1 stones in case you need some quick fillers too.


No Walgreens here either but they're building one a couple miles from us as we speak. Should be open next year. I haven't hit the dollar stores yet but like you said, they're good for little fill items.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wow no walgreens you must be out in the boons. I to have been disappointed by what our major retailers and even the specialty shops have had to show.

We did pick up things that we want to modify. However, we did start to wonder if we simply have become jaded and will no longer except mass produced decorations.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I popped into Menards today and was very disappointed. 

Is it me or just my store? But it seems as though they have a lot less stuff this year. I didn't get anything.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I have looked at the Wal-Marts over a couple county area (pop in as I travel) and there is SQUAT! There are none of those skeletons in any of them that some have found! 
K-Mart used to be pretty decent, but only (1) item found this year. It was the books that slide one out and plays a spooky jingle. ($15.99), fills a spot on my witch cabinet. 
I may have to make a trip over to Target and see what they have.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Walgreens has 12' hanging ghouls - the same ones Spirit had last year for $250 (the ones Garden Ridge has this year for $99) for $29.99. 

Go get them. ( The best deal of ANY over the counter Halloween items)

Big Lots still rocks. New Boris for $20. Bag of Bones for $20. Don't forget bluckies for $12.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess it depends on what location your in, because I've been to the Target near me several times and I can only find the cutesie stuff. I'm into a lot of stuff BUT CUTESIE IS NOT ONE OF THEM!!


----------

